# Time lapse video: corals inflate and deflate themselves to get sand off



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool time lapse!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neato! Thanks for posting this


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cool, gets sort of hypnotic.


----------

